# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Ideas for Killing someone in action (ex fireball)

## hootman

I know this has already been posted, but those were like 'take a pencil and erase them' but latly in my dreams ive been having to fight powerful people. I need ideas for how do fight back. Ex: flame, electricity, ice. just stuff like that, something that is easy to send out and do. Not just imagining them gone. I have the basic elemental ideas but i want some imagination help with quick ways to attack. Thanks.

----------


## superlox3

Some ideas:

Summoning a nightmare/creature under your control?
Reflect their attacks back at them?

Or better yet, if it's possible:

Slow down time, then grow your fingernails long and sharp
Shrink yourself and go inside them, fight from the inside

Hope this helps; just trying to deviate from the basic "fireball and hailstorm" attacks.

----------


## Axel

I've always wanted to fight someone who has powers too in my dreams..Never happens for me though.

----------


## Barns

If I were you I would try these:
-Summoning a bubble-shield around yourself
-Heating up the room to over 1000C so everything burns
-Quick flashes or lightning

Also, I think you could get an amulet to draw your power from.

----------


## Amelaclya

I killed someone in a lucid dream once with a fireball. 

I think I was playing too much EQ that day and I was walking through a forest and stumbled upon 2 lizard men so I didn't really think about it, I just lifted my hands up and aimed at one of them and blasted him.  Unfortunately I got hit with one myself and woke up after that.  

Was still pretty cool though  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

Watch some anime.

Plenty of ideas.

----------


## Walfe

Microwave them.

----------


## TripleX223

Psycic powers it the way to go..
force push.. or just pull out their brains..

----------


## lightsleeper

Kamehameha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 101gfx

What he said?

----------


## Barns

> Kamehameha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL good point. I've got to try one of those.

----------


## Sasuke

if a dream character is mean to me.. i just rape them!!  :smiley:

----------


## youssarian

While that could be quite enjoyable (since control over events in a dream could make for an amazing experience) I think if the person were the same gender as you, it would be a littl difficult.

----------


## ushamie

Get a magic sword and maul them with it

----------


## Grod

I want to cast "Magic Missle"! ^^

----------


## m-mischief

One word. Hadooken!

----------


## Jetu

Well, I kill people in non-lucid-dreams with a MI-35 Hind... And that works good enough XD

But I have my real methods in wait for a Lucid Dream to come some day... sooner or later!

----------


## Sulukra

I tend to just beat people up with swords, when it comes right down to it.

Its fun...

----------


## rookybeats

Hand to Hand Combat?

----------


## Scatterbrain

With telekinetic powers grab the torso and the head, then twist. Did that once in a heroes-related dream, gory but effective. xP

----------


## Tryble

Cast a low-level fire spell inside their lungs suffocating them instantly while simultaneously cooking them from the inside.

I <3 you if you recognize the reference.

----------


## Absolute

Become full of rage and hatred against your enemy as you evolve into a frenzy... turning slowly into a towering dark titan. Stomp upon the ground and  have tentacles come from the inside of your body to pierce their flesh and slowly drain them of all life. Then, rip them apart into pieces and have your tentacles create mouths and eat the remains. If they attempt to come back, do remember that you have the strength of 100 men, and the breath of a thousand dragons. 
_
Slaughter them._

----------


## Fox

Get some dream chi flowing, put on some sunglasses, realise _you_ are "The One" and kick their ass Matrix style.

----------


## Jetu

Oh heres one... Send the moon crashing into the earth onto the poor guy(s). xD
Or create a star near the earth, and make it super nova all over them ;D
Theres just too many ways...  :smiley:

----------


## Acertine

teleport behind them and wisper the death word in their ear

fly up into the air and right as you come through the clouds into the sun, backflip into a nose dive and flip around at the last second with full momentum and fly knee them in the face

grip your fingers underneath their jaw line and flip them into the ground

raise your right hand to the sky and direct the lightning through your body at your opponent

or you could go all naruto on their ass and hit them with a rasengan

kick them into a wood chipper

turn them into a smurf and see what color he turns when you choke him (I have always wondered this for some reason)

have your shadow form in front of you like a shield and take the shape of your opponent so he has to fight himself

punch the ground and make a crevasse underneath him and then when he falls into it, focus your energy and entomb him in ground


thats all i got...for now

----------


## Elwood

Use the force Luke...

Just get an effing light saber and cauterize there ass cheeks together.

----------


## Hiros

Fly into space, then grab the Earth in your hand and throw it into the Sun. Destroys your enemy as well as everything else you've ever known all in one swoop.
I really want to try this if I can get enough control. It's on my list of things to do.
I really like that crushing them with the moon idea someone had too  ::D: 

Personally I haven't been in a fight during a lucid dream as far as I can recall... But in regular dreams I always fight them either with a sword, or telekinesis, throwing them into walls and such. Once I threw fireballs, and once I shot lightning from my fingers. Once I used telekinesis and pushed them backwards so hard that they went flying into the horizon and I never saw them again.

----------


## AspirationRealized

Rip off his arms, then break his legs with them.

----------


## Jetu

I've come across yet another idea on how to kill someone... Increase gravity so much that it crushes them.  :smiley:

----------


## toxic_Waster

Haha use your penis as a sword and chop their heads off

----------


## Jetu

Or... Just make them... UNABLE TO HAVE SEX! Now that is torcher... Especially if they never got to do it yet hahah (and want to).  :smiley:

----------


## polarisdreamtime

I've been in dream battles before where I mentally controlled round saw
like blades,other times I threw three small silver spheres that ripped off
the flesh of my enemys..other times I just toss those nasty people
things up into the air-far up into the air,when I'm not into the fight.
Some have powers resembling mine..these are the hardest to fight.
Try using waves of energy to rearrange their whole molecular structure,
turning them into mush...
I've also used swords,and we fight in real high speed. ::twisted:: 


Polaris D.T.

----------


## iadr

I normally encounter friendly DCs, but in the cases where I've encountered unfriendly ones, and ones which in a few cases seemed like pure evil, I simply expand my white light out from myself which disintegrates them into pieces.

----------


## Kiza

Reach into his body and pull out his heart?

----------


## Dreams Rock

Make him spontaneously catch on fire and get him to run into a crowd of people, causing them to catch on fire also.

----------


## Raydrick

You could try to enjoy the fight, using a sword or any "fair" damage source.
At least you know that if you get bested, you can just destroy them in a fancy way of you choosing.

Fancy ways include turnings into a dragon/vampire/werewolf/monster and eat them.

I suppose you could grab your opponent, fly away far up in the sky, and then drop him. Then you watch him crash down on the ground with a "crunchy" sound and tons of bloody gibs.

----------


## Juturna

change the scenery around them to something that is unbearable such as magma under their feet.

watch them suffer.  :mwahaha:

----------


## bradysimpson

hahahahaha! do you know where thats from its from the ps2 game summoner lol  thats hilarous

----------


## acillis

I once broke a guys leg just by thinking <break a leg>  :smiley:  he fell flat on his face

----------


## Mini Man56

> I once broke a guys leg just by thinking <break a leg>  he fell flat on his face




LOL!!

I put on mah music. Listening to certain songs somehow increases mah speed and power by 1,000,000,000%. It works in real life too, but obviously by less than 1,000,000,000%, lol. But it still doubles it. >=)

----------


## Snook

Turn yourself  into a Mortal Kombat character like Sub-Zero , and freeze their asses.

----------


## Mini Man56

Open up a potal to the dark dimension.

----------


## Lunica

Cheese grate their body and pour vinegar over them

Summon a tidal wave of toxic waste..then surf/fly away  ::D:

----------


## Mini Man56

Snap your fingers, causing him to lose his mind  :drool: 


Or do this to them.  ::microwave::

----------


## The White Rabbit

> Cheese grate their body and pour vinegar over them



Me likes.

----------


## Lunica

> Me likes.




 ::D:

----------


## The White Rabbit

-French kiss them while sliding a blade across their neck.
-Why not stomp on someone's face.
-Make them choke to death by shitting in their mouth while their eyelids are stapled shut.
-Cannibalism
-Or put someone's head against a stove 
-Haha or put your cock in their eye and push down deep. 
-Suffocate them whilst having sex. 
-Cut off their nipples and make them eat it! ....chewy  ::rolllaugh::  

Although I am not sure if those are desirable ways to kill someone.

----------


## Super Duck

> Kamehameha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



According to Wiki:
_Kamehameha_:- a fictional energy wave employed by several characters in _Dragon Ball_ media

I like this thread. I'll keep an eye out as constant sex is getting tiresome and I might pick a fight next time I LD. No ideas as of yet.

----------


## Mini Man56

> -French kiss them while sliding a blade across their neck.
> -Why not stomp on someone's face.
> -Make them choke to death by shitting in their mouth while their eyelids are stapled shut.
> -Cannibalism
> -Or put someone's head against a stove 
> -Haha or put your cock in their eye and push down deep. 
> -Suffocate them whilst having sex. 
> -Cut off their nipples and make them eat it! ....chewy  
> 
> Although I am not sure if those are desirable ways to kill someone.




 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## The White Rabbit

> 



They are good ideas though! 
I must say my favourite is "Haha or put your cock in their eye and push down deep."... makes me chuckle to myself... only because it's a pretty weird way to kill someone!
 :smiley:

----------


## Lunica

take their eyes out with an ice cream scoop (or mellon ball scooper depending on eye size) seal off their throat.. pour some nice stingy vodka in the sockets some juice and an umbrella and enjoy a nice cocktail ^^

har har  ::D:  ohh.. and maybe cellotape their eyes to your head so they can watch the action.

----------


## midnight_haze

You ever look at someone, close one eye, put your hand in front of your face, and pretend to crush their head?  Do that but actually crush them!  ::D:

----------


## Jeff_ray

When I actually get to do that, I have devised many ways to kick ass:

-Chuck Purple Pikmin on them until they die.
-Just stomp on them like the goomba they are.
-Kick a Koopa sheel on them.
-Crush them with a thwomp you materialize.
-Eat a Mega Mushroom and move onto them.

I have more, but I'll post them sometime later.

----------


## MrDeJaWu

follow Ace ventura where he put his hand into a fella stomach to get the apple instead of apple u can try pull out his intestine or u turn urself into Freddy and get in ur dreams charcter's dreams' and kill them like the movie ..gd things there's sequel u can watch for refference

----------


## MrDeJaWu

roach motel.... yea .....

----------


## The White Rabbit

> You ever look at someone, close one eye, put your hand in front of your face, and pretend to crush their head?  Do that but actually crush them!



Or do it with your bare hands.

----------


## Mini Man56

> When I actually get to do that, I have devised many ways to kick ass:
> 
> -Chuck Purple Pikmin on them until they die.
> -Just stomp on them like the goomba they are.
> -Kick a Koopa sheel on them.
> -Crush them with a thwomp you materialize.
> -Eat a Mega Mushroom and move onto them.
> 
> I have more, but I'll post them sometime later.




Lol, nintendo freak!  :tongue2:

----------


## Super Duck

Blow a really strong wind while turning them to dust and watch them crumble up and blow away.

----------


## lucid4sho

For me battle is rarely necessary. I can usually ask a dc to leave me alone or just look away and ignore them and they leave. Violent acts have a tendency to wake me up, so I avoid them.

----------


## Super Duck

Bury them alive, fastforward time and dig up their skeleton.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Ooh, I've got two good ones:

#1)  I was at dinner with a bunch of friends in the rebel camp. My friend, Allison told my girlfriend that I had sex with the intern earlier in the dream. I was pissed that she would be such a bitch. I flew across the table, and grabbed her by the shirt. I carried her across the room, then landed. I held her up above my head, and blew her up on a molecular level, into a cloud of atoms. Everyone was mad that I would kill her, but I told them not to worry, I just scattered her molecules apart for a while as punishment. She would reform at her family's cabin in the mountains, and have a hard time getting back to the city alone.

#2)  I was laying the smack down on a guy who hit on my girlfriend.  I levitated him in the air and made hands shrink back into his wrists so he had only stumps (should have kept those hands off my lady!) I then threw him across the bar, in a shower of broken bottles. When he got up, I closed one eye and held my pinched fingers up so I had his head between them. I then smashed my fingers together, and his head flattened into 2D. Like his head was now paper. He stumbled around with his paper head wagging back and forth limply. Then I blew him apart to atoms.

I remember it so vividly. He was standing in front of the juke box, and when I closed one eye, I could zoom my vision into super sharp focus. It took me two tries to smash that bastard.

The full dreams are in my Dream Journal  :smiley: 

EDIT: Oh, I just saw this:




> You ever look at someone, close one eye, put your hand in front of your face, and pretend to crush their head? Do that but actually crush them!



I originally stole the idea from Vex Kitten.

----------


## Gez

A good old fashion brawl with bare hands and maybe a little melee weapon are the best fights.

----------


## Lunica

> Bury them alive, fastforward time and dig up their skeleton.



Thats a good one  :tongue2:

----------


## Super Duck

Last night I turned into a red Power Rangers Zord and fought a blue bigger one in a corner shop. I wasn't lucid but I felt this immense strength in my bones and I could zap him with electricity and fire. I spent most of the fight pummeling him though.

----------


## Dash

An idea for zombie dreams, or just regular people too if you want. Zombies' skin is always softer than normal skin in movies, so if you apply the same concept to people, you could punch your fist right through them or take their head off with a kick.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Pokemon!  lol.  Turn yourself into Godzilla or the Cloverfield monster. Make them eat this banana ::banana:: and watch the sparks fly.

----------


## Mini Man56

> Last night I turned into a red Power Rangers Zord and fought a blue bigger one in a corner shop. I wasn't lucid but I felt this immense strength in my bones and I could zap him with electricity and fire. I spent most of the fight pummeling him though.



Power rangers. How old are you again? lol.

----------


## Super Duck

That's the weird thing. I'm now 16 years old and the only experience I have ever had of Power Rangers was this big Zord toy when I was about 6 years old. I never watched the show ...

I suppose I should have kept that dream to myself, eh?

----------


## maverikdemon

I once shot a helicopter down with a stinger missile

----------


## Hercuflea

Grow Wolverine claws like in X-Men and pwn them

----------


## Super Duck

Put a grenade up their nose with the pin just dangling out of their nostril. They go to pull the pin in hope of pulling the grenade out but the pin just comes out of the grenade and they shit themselves.

----------


## Sound

Get a sword and cut off their heads.... Conan style  :tongue2:

----------


## Shineenigma

Psychokinesis.

Once I had a lucid dream in which I was just going about my own business when someone tells me that by the bridge there was a giant octopuss that was causing trouble. So, naturally, I flew up into the sky to get a good view, then hurled double decker busses at it with my powers. It died.

The same principle should be effective on a standard DC.

----------


## torin_93

> if a dream character is mean to me.. i just rape them!!



Thats just plane creepy!  ::shock::

----------


## Hukif

Oh strong DCs, if you are good with teleporting things, then use that as either a barrier or to send them into a volcan/space/black hole/acid/etc, or to send to them other powers you may have and can't control fully.

----------


## soyoz

Fly as high as possible, then land feet first on top of them. Fits in with the current challenge of the month too.

----------


## 9sk

My abilities:

- say "kill". This worked on Thanos with IG.

- make them threaten you and then say "The tables have turned in my favor." This turned a hellish platformer into an airship which I was the captain of, and I was in a helicopter.

- say "I can show you... miracles" and then kill your opponent (has not happened but I think it'll work)

- " you won't die right now. See, I told you", pointing at your opponent (reverse psychology never fails me)

interesting ideas:

-say "Just monika just monika just monika" as loudly as possible and then imagine monika deleting your opponent

- say "Cut, cut cut, your acting is horrible! Do you not remember the script!"

- point your finger to their head. Recoil heavily and then shout "KABOOM!"

- say "konami code" (created invincible defense system for me)

----------

